# Function Changes



## TheBigDogs (Oct 14, 2004)

From time-to-time I turn on the TV and something like ice skating or food, or home repairs is running. My wife get a glance at this stuff and I've lost 4 or more hours to this moronic debris.

Can we get an ability to enter a keyword and simply not have the channel whose programming contains that keyword taken out of the available channels list and the guide?

I know this sounds trivial, but I took the local NBC station out of our channels list to avoid "America's Got Talent" and told the wife that the show had been cancelled. Well, what do you know, she turns on the TV and there's AGT. 

So, now I'm in the dog house and now she wants to record HGTV 24/7. I don't mean to demean those who like those shows, but I spend enough of my life working with incompetents, I don't want to watch amateurs, and particularly those that are doing something where their competence is in question.

We have four HDTVs and four TiVos so each member of the family can watch their preferences, but then "we're not a family" and that leads to other issues. There's already keyword search, how about keyword delete?


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

TheBigDogs said:


> From time-to-time I turn on the TV and something like ice skating or food, or home repairs is running. My wife get a glance at this stuff and I've lost 4 or more hours to this moronic debris.
> 
> Can we get an ability to enter a keyword and simply not have the channel whose programming contains that keyword taken out of the available channels list and the guide?
> 
> ...


_You deserve to be in the doghouse for trying to pull a stunt like that._

That said, my wife and I both wish we could create an anti-wish-list "don't ever record anything with this actor in it, no matter how much I like the genre" and stuff like that. Even better "pretend this channel doesn't exist when this stuff I hate is on it."

In the meantime, remove 3 of your TVs, let each person record their preferences on the 4 TiVos, but make everybody have equal time choosing what gets streamed from their respective TiVo. Then everybody's equally disappointed: compromise. And maybe that will teach the lesson: "gee this is annoying, maybe it's OK if we all have apart time for TV, and family time at the dinner table instead."


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I love this! I need a hide content from my wife feature! Ha...


----------

